# This has to be the greatest fucking movie ever...



## DanD (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 27, 2008)

We're saved!


----------



## DanD (Oct 27, 2008)

OMJCVH!


----------



## Randy (Oct 27, 2008)

I couldn't think of a better person to do it.


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 27, 2008)

That looks amazing!!


----------



## TonalArchitect (Oct 28, 2008)

So awesome. . . . 

But it would be much better without Jesus cutting his hair; it's more metal that way.


----------



## Panterica (Feb 2, 2009)

and i have 2 work for a living


----------



## theglue_aka_me (Feb 5, 2009)

hahahaha


----------



## mustang-monk (Feb 15, 2009)

ive seen that trailer but can remember where from. saw a trailer for Surf Nazis Must Die at the same time


----------

